# Old J C Higgins for your perusal.



## simplebob (Jul 29, 2022)

Found in a shed so I can’t call it a barn find.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 31, 2022)

That's a ballooner from the early '50s, you can often year date it from the codes stamped on the bottom.


----------

